# Mandriva Conectiva contrata profissional de kernel

## Genix Info

Mandriva Conectiva contrata profissional de kernel

a MANDRIVA CONECTIVA contrata profissional de desenvolvimento Linux.

Local de trabalho: Curitiba/Paraná.

Jornada: de segunda a sexta-feira, das 09h às 18h. Início: imediato.

Benefícios: plano de saúde e odontológico, vale transporte, vale refeição e seguro de vida em grupo.

Profissional de desenvolvimento Linux – kernel.

Requisitos: experiência em desenvolvimento e manutenção do kernel de Linux. Áreas de conhecimento importantes, porém não essenciais, incluem: programação Shell Script, Python, C e/ou C++, administração de sistemas, integração de distribuições (OEM), programação ou manutenção de device drivers e experiência com plataformas embarcadas.

Interessados enviar currículo com pretensão salarial para curriculo_tech@mandriva.com.br

Fonte: http://www.mandrivabrasil.org/site/forum/index.php?topic=13627.0

----------

